#  DIGI DX

## UA9KZ

Jan15- Mar31	Guinea Bissau	J5UAP	By HA3AUI; 160-10m; mainly digital
  Jan08- Jan11	Easter I	CE0	By YV5IAL as CE0/YV5IAL fm SA-001; 14070.15 kHz, 2200-0100z, PSK31
  Jan05- Jan26	Aruba	P40CG	By W2CG; 80-6m; mainly CW RTTY

----------


## UA3FX

14   JD1BMM RTTY  20- .  , JD\M    .   -   :Smile: .

----------


## UA0IT

:
5W0CF 14080 RTTY
5W0KH 14080 RTTY
A31A 14080 RTTY 
VP8LP 14070 BPSK-31
VP8BUG 14070 BPSK-31
E51LEO 14080 RTTY
E51TLA 14080 RTTY

----------


## RX1AL

:
14080.4 4S7KKG RTTY
14080.9 ZL3NB RTTY
14087.5 T6AF RTTY
14085.9 ST2NH RTTY

----------


## UA9KZ

> 14085.9 ST2NH RTTY


  Dx   RTTY,  10z  20 .

----------


## UA9KZ

> -
> 
> ,   .    ?


 ,  .
     .
   DX .
     DIGI.
    ,  .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,  ,       .


 , -      9V1.
   ,    579.
    ,    .
   ST2,       
 .

----------


## RX1AL

,     :
14071.0 ZS1AX BPSK31
14070.2 CX5UR BPSK31
14071.0 LU5EEV BPSK31
14071.2 Z21LS PSK31
    ...

----------


## UA9KZ

> UA9KZ
> 
>  PSK31  20-  KC4USV.
> QSO   .
> 
> 
> ,     ,  ... :wink:


 ,       
 .
      ,   .
   R1ANR .   
 .

----------


## Vit/rx0at

DT8A, CE0Y/DK7ZB -   30  cw....    ?  :Wink: .  40  FM5AA...      ....   . :-) 
TO UA0IT -   FJ - !

----------

